# Qualifications required for generator service/maintenance



## katwalatapan (May 11, 2012)

Hello,

What qualifications are required for a person to perform service and maintenance of standby/emergency generators? Except for being trained by the manufacturer, does the personnel require licensed electrician or journey-person certification in order to be qualified to perform generator service and maintenance.

Thank you.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

It would be handy to have a qualified Electrcian, but I wouldn't think necessary. Your local ordinance officer should be able to answer that question better.


----------



## bec98x (Oct 21, 2012)

Actually if you are strictly talking maintenance a typical electrician would be of no benefit. All generator maintenance is on the engine and mechanical skills are needed. Repairs, then electrical background is of some help. In my experience an electrician that is not trained on generators is of little use. Generator trained person is best.


----------

